# Wieder NEUES Treffen  ???



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ ALL

*Wie wäre es mir einem NEUEN Treffen ??* 

Mir geistert da so der *02.11.02 *   (Samstag) durch´n Kopf.  

Was sagen die Experten?? Wollen wir mal woanders hin ??
Vielleicht Dazendorf, Weißenhäuser Strand oder Dahmeshöved??

Macht doch mal ein paar Vorschläge, bitte.
Ist natürlich alles wieder Wetter- und Windabhängig.  

Also mein Grill der brutzelt auch wenn´s Kalt ist! :q  :q 

Los Jungs ran an den Strand und hol wech den ollen Fisch.#a


----------



## hecht24 (16. September 2002)

mal gucken vielleicht komm ich auch wenn mich einer mitnimmt
 :g  :g  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2002)

Klar bin ich dabei (ehrensache).
Wenn es kälter ist werden wir zwecks Bewegung vielleicht auch mal etwas fischen  :q 
Auf einen Platz lege ich mich nicht fest, is ja eh alles vor meiner Haustür


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ Mario

Ohh Mann hast Du das gut  
Gleich alles um die Ecke, als wenn er Brötchen holen geht.
Und unsereiner ??? Muss mal eben 330Km dahindüsen. #q

Wenn ich Rentner werde und viiiiiiiiiiiel Geld habe, bau ich mir ne Hütte auf langen stabilen Stäben, gleich neben Tonne 5  !!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2002)

Gerne! *Freu* :z 

Mal runter vonner Insel is auch nich schlecht!


----------



## Geier0815 (16. September 2002)

Wenn&acute;s an den Weißenhäuser geht komm ich wohl auch. Hab zwar kein BB aber stell mich dann in die Brandung und versuch mich nebenbei mit der Spinnrute!


----------



## Nordlicht (16. September 2002)

ich hätte da frei und würde zum sabbel (und essen) kommen....
musste grad meine watthose und mein ölzeug flicken, weil ich mich nicht an regel nr. 2178 (keine überstehenden schrauben) für bootsbesitzer gehalten habe  :r 
oder hat einer gesehen ob mario evtl. nen locher in der hand hatte als er neben mir stand ?   :m


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. September 2002)

*Moin*

Am 02.011. ist Fehmarncup mit ca. 200 Brandungsanglern.
Das Festland wäre eventuell nicht verkehrt  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ Nordlicht

Dann tritt jetzt die Regel 2179 in Kraft.

*&quot;Gut kleb&quot;*  :q  :m  :q 

´nen Locher ?? Ne ne ich habe die Würstchen immer mit Maddin seinem Filetmesser angepickt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ Marco

Das ist *Geil* , da werden wir den Brandungsstippern mal zeigen was alles so mit nem BB zu fischen ist.
Natürlich immer gerade so 30-50m vor der Wurfweite der Brandungsleutchen !!    :q  :q  :q 

Die können dann ruhig ihr Wattwürmchen hinter mir zu Wasser lassen, das soll ja noch Fische anlocken habe ich mir sagen lassen.  :g


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2002)

@Mike
Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du Nervenkitzel brauchst dann fahr nach Putlos, wenn Übungsschiessen angesagt ist :q 

Nene.....ich muss keine Horde Brandungsangler hinter mir haben....ich habe nämlich keinen Stahlhelm.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

Stimmt Maddin.  

Die Brandungsleutchen müssen ja andauernd neu rauswerfen, weil immer alles abgenabbert ist von den Krabben.  :m 

Und so eine 200gr Bleibombe muss ich nicht auf die Birne haben.  :g


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. September 2002)

*Hähä*

Mike du stellst mit Deiner schwimmenden Hebebühne aber eine sehr schönes Ziel dar.  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2002)

Weißenhäuser Strand ?
Obwohl gleich um die Ecke  ,bin ich da noch nie zum fischen gewesen. Ist mir zu bekannt/überlaufen.
Außerdem denke ich das dieser Strandabschnitt unter Mefoanglern sowiso zu hoch gehandelt wird.
Ich habe da so meine Plätze   .


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

> Ich habe da so meine Plätze



*Konkrete Vorschläge Bitte !  *  

Lasst uns mal woanders hin.
Aber nicht mit den ganzen Klamotten 2Km Laufweg oder so!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ Marco

Stimmt  :m 

Aber ihr kommt da ja eh nicht hingeworfen mir euer Zeug´s. :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2002)

#d Sorry , aber mir fallen gerade keine Plätze ein #c


----------



## Hamsterson (16. September 2002)

Moin!
Ich würde Schönbergerstrand vorschlagen. Da war ich im vergangenen Herbst NIE Schneider. Mit 8 Stück hatte ich den schlechtesten Angeltag. Aber vom Ufer aus ist was mit einer Spinnrute nur im Dunkeln und von den Steinmolen zu holen. Also nicht jedermann Sache (ob es so richtig geschrieben wird ;+ ). In der Brandung gibt es da hauptsächlich nur Babydorschen. Ich habe mal einen Brandungsangler gesehen, der mit einem 10l-Eimer voller Babydorschen dastand und versuchte noch mit diesem Fang zu prahlen. :e. Das ist leider mit dem Brandungsangeln fast überall so. Es gibt am Schönbergerstrand eine Seebrücke und von der aus kann man manchmal selbst tagsüber gute Fänge machen. Aber aus demgleichen Grund wird die von der Anglerscharen heimgesucht. :q 
Also aus meiner Sicht ist das ehe ein reiner BB-Platz. Ist aber auch landschaftlich nicht so schön, wie z. B. Katharinendorf.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2002)

Da ich als nicht BB-angler auch gerne teilnehmen würde wäre ein Strand der auch vom Ufer gut zu beangeln und zu bewaten ist doch von Vorteil.

@ Mike :  mir ist immer noch kein Platz eingefallen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2002)

Schöne Schiete. Am 2.11. kann ich schon wieder nicht. In der Woche werde ich Notdinst haben. Mann mannn mann ich hab auber auch immer ein Pech. :c


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. September 2002)

Mensch Mike, Du überschlägst Dich ja mit Deinen Terminen!  
Bin wenn nichts dazwischen kommt wieder mit dabei.
Vieleicht klappt es ja mal endlich mit meinem ersten Bellydorsch  :z  :z 
Bis dahin wird das Wasser sicherlich kälter, sauerstoff-
reicher und salziger sein. 
Gruß
Udo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ Jörg

Sorry Jörg, ich habe einfach nen Termin angesetzt.
Ich scheine wohl aus Deiner Sicht kein glückliches Händchen zu haben, in Sachen Terminen?  #t 

Aber ich denke es wird schon mal werden.  #h 



@ Udo

Tja auf dem Sofa können wir überhaupt nix fangen und solange wie das Wetter uns noch lässt, sollte man zuschlagen, sprich an die Küste kommen.  :m 
Dann wird es auch mit den ersten BB-Dorschen klappen und wenn es dann sogar ne MeFo ist, na dann liegst Du doch ganz vorne !


----------



## Ace (16. September 2002)

Sehr schön das ist mein letztes Urlaubswochenende, heisst also ich wäre dabei
Und mein Belly hab ich dann auch schon :z 
Dann könnt ihr mich ja ein bischen einweisen in die große kunst   :m


----------



## Salmonelle (16. September 2002)

:z  :z  :z Ich hab gerade ´nen halben &quot;EDDING&quot; verbraucht um den Tag auf meinem Kalender zu markieren  :z  :z  :z 

 #h Gruß von Salmonelle  #h


----------



## Bellyman (17. September 2002)

@ Mike,
super Idee, aber geht es nicht ein wenig später, am 2.11. bin ich noch in Norge.... :q  :q  :q 
Bellyman


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2002)

@ Bellyman

Sorry steht jetzt der Termin. :g 
Außerdem kann jeder Tag/Woche später schon vorbei sein mit BB auf der Ostsee.
Wer weiss was für Stürme kommen oder vielleicht schon Schnee ;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. September 2002)

Na, da bin ich doch zu den bekannten Bedingungen dabei.


Grüße Stephan  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2002)

@ Stephan

Sauber mein Freund !
Die Bratwürstchen bekommen wir auf alle Fälle heiss! :q  :q 
Vergess aber nicht Deinen &quot;Schusskorb&quot;, fallst Du wieder kleckerst.  Oder war das der Mario ??
Ich möcht bald sagen, zu 99,9% wart ihr beide mit KleckerSchusskörben unterwegs!  :m  :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2002)

Bauchladen !
Autan, Sonnenöl, Eis, kalte Getränke usw.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2002)

So ein schiet. Kann da leider nicht. Beruflich verhindert! Sehen uns aber im Oktober beim BB-Cup! Sollten so ein Treffen aber auch mal zum reinen Naturköderangeln mit Bb machen! Nur so ein Vorschlag! :m


----------



## MeFoMan (18. September 2002)

Hi Leute,

habe mir den Termin vorgemerkt. Werde alles daran setzen, dass ich dann Zeit habe. Wir werden sehen....

Gruß

MeFoMan


----------



## Mefo (18. September 2002)

Würde mich gerne der lustigen Truppe zum Angelsabbeln anschließen :z  :z  :z .Wenn noch kein Treffpunkt gewählt wurde könnte ich Hohenfelde und Hubertsberg mit direktem Parkplatz und nur 50m bis zum Wasser !Ist zwar nicht Putlos aber Behrensdorf ist genauso gut.


----------



## Mefo (18. September 2002)

Hallloooo Mario ,sehe ich da ein neues Avatar :m  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (18. September 2002)

Jep !!!
Ihr habt alle so tolle Mefo´s ins Bild gehalten, und ich....
Das konnte ich so nicht stehen lassen


----------



## Mefo (19. September 2002)

@Mario echt Meerforelle nicht Aalland ?


----------



## lenkie (20. September 2002)

*wieder Neues Treffen*

hallo,
würde auch gerne am treffen teilnehmen. habe mir vor ein paar wochen ein belly-boat gekauft und wäre über praktische tipps sehr erfreut.

gruß frank


----------



## marioschreiber (20. September 2002)

Willkommen an &quot;Board&quot;


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. September 2002)

@ Frank Leddin

Willkommen on Board.  :m 

Na denn achte mal hier auf diesen Beitrag.
Ein paar Tage vor dem Termin, werden wir sehen wo wir uns treffen zum fischen.   

Aber die Profis von der Waterkant rücken ja nicht rüber mit der Sprachen, wo es noch gute Stellen gibt.

Weißenhäuser Strand muss nicht sein, da stehen wir ja Schlange um ans Wasser zu kommen.  

Was haltet ihr von Dazendorf oder Dahmeshöved ?
Wir müssen allerdings das Wetter und den Wind berücksichtigen. Alles entscheidet sich danach !  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (20. September 2002)

> Aber die Profis von der Waterkant rücken ja nicht rüber mit der Sprachen, wo es noch gute Stellen gibt.



  :q   #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. September 2002)

@ all,

ich denke auch, das Dahmeshöved bzw. Dazendorf eine gute Wahl sind; außer bei nördlichen Winden.
Dann ist überall kein gutes Fischen außer vielleicht in Neustadt/Pelzerhaken.
Alternativ sollten wir vielleicht noch über Süssau nachdenken.Da kann auch geslippt werden.
Eventuell würde ich dann mein Boot mitbringen, wäre auch gleichzeitig die Sicherung für die BB´s; außer für Alex (Hamsterson).
So weit fahr ich mit meinem Boot nicht raus :q  :q  :m 

Als Treffpunkt für Dahme und Dazendorf würde sich wohl für die meisten Teilnehmer die Raststätte Neustädter Bucht (A1)anbieten.Würde ich zumindest vorschlagen, da doch wohl die meisten südlich von Lübeck wohnen, oder ?

Freue mich schon auf das &quot;Meeting&quot;

Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## Broesel (20. September 2002)

Ich wüßte da auch welche, aber irgendwie...getreu dem Motto:

Frage: Was ist ein Vakuum???....
Antwort: Ich habs im Kopf und komm nicht drauf.... :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. September 2002)

@ Jörg,

versteh nur &quot;Bahnhof&quot; werd mal deutlicher, bitte.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (20. September 2002)

Brösels Aussage bezog sich wohl auf mein Kopfschütteln zu Miks Frage nach &quot;Insider-Plätzen&quot;.
Euer postings haben sich überschnitten.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. September 2002)

:z  slippen iss prima....slippen iss ne wucht  :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. September 2002)

@ Stephan

Ja ich bin auch Deiner Meinung.
Das ist gut so, sich auf Autobahnraststätte zu treffen und dann sehen wir ja wohin der Wind und das Wetter uns an dem Tag lassen.  

Danke Stephan, endlich mal ´nen konkreter Vorschlag.  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. September 2002)

Jau Nordlicht,
sieht Dein Boot mal ne andere Gegend. :k


----------



## Nordlicht (20. September 2002)

ja, mal sehen, einmal soll der zwerg nächste woche noch vor staberhuk zum einsatz und dann gehts ja auch schon zu jörg nach meschendorf. 
wenn es der zufall will das bei eurem nächstem treffen ne slippanlage ist bin ich nicht abgeneigt mit boot zu kommen.
wenn es nicht klappt hänge ich eben den kinderwagen an die anhängerkupplung und packe meine frau in den kofferraum


----------



## lenkie (22. September 2002)

*wieder Neues Treffen*

Vielen Dank und ich freue mich, das ich bei dem Treffen dabei sein kann. Sich auf einem Rastplatz zu treffen finde ich gut, da meine Ortskenntnisse nicht die Besten sind.


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. September 2002)

Hallo Frank!
Schön das Du dabei bist.
Bei den Treffen gibt es `ne Menge Infos und viel Spaß.
Bis zum 2.11.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## Mirco (5. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,

mein Kumpel Holger und ich würden auch sehr gern mit von der Partie sein !!!

Hab da ein langes Wochenende (Reformationstag und Brückentag).
Einen Vorteil muß es ja haben, daß ich von Bremerhaven nach Erfurt gezogen bin  :q

Kommen dann schon am Freitag von Bremerhaven Richtung Fehmarn.

Am Samstag würden wir dann gern zu Euch stoßen.

Wir waren mit dem BB schon 2 mal auf Fynen  und 1 mal auf Fehmarn. Also sind wir auch noch unerfahrene Neulinge.

Das heißt eine Erfahrung hab ich schon gemacht:
Wenn man sich zu sehr und zu flach nach hinten lehnt, kann es passieren, daß einem Wasser in die Wathose läuft   

Haben bis dato erst jeder einen Dorsch vom BB aus gefangen, war aber ein tolles Erlebnis  :z  :z  :z 

Wann und Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn am 02.11.2002 ???

Hab das noch nicht gelesen oder evtl. überlesen.

Also antwortet mir bitte.


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Mirco !
Mann, wir werden ja immer mehr !
Zum Treffpunkt kann wohl noch keiner was sagen. Du weißt doch auch wie windabhängig das Fischen an der Küste (insbesondere mit dem BB) ist.
Der endgültige Treffpunkt wird wohl sehr kurtzfristig festgelegt.
Ich empfehle Dir kurz vor Abfahrt noch mal &quot;hier&quot; reinzuschauen.

Bis dann


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab eben noch mal alle Postings durchgelesen und komme bis jetzt auf folgende Teilnehmer :

 1.MikeFish (Grillmaster)
 2.Maddin
 3.Geier0815 (nur wenn Weißenhäuser Strand !?)
 4.Nordlicht (zum sabbeln u. essen)
 5.FFT Webmaster (Marco)
 6.Hamsterson
 7.Udo Mundt (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt)
 8.Ace
 9.Salmonelle
10.Stephan (99,9%) :q 
11.MeFoMan 
12.Mefo
13.Frank Leddin (meld Dich mal wieder im &quot;Board&quot
14.Mirco (und Freund)

15.und meine Wenigkeit


----------



## lenkie (6. Oktober 2002)

*Wieder Neues Treffen*

Hallo
Wann kann man denn erfahren, wo sich die Gruppe am 2.11.
tifft. Fliege die nächsten Tage in den Urlaub und bin erst 
am 31.10. wieder zurück.  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ace (6. Oktober 2002)

Hi Frank !!
am besten direkt nach deinem Urlaub in diesen Thread schauen, da wird immer alles bekanntgegeben.
Wahrscheinlich wird ein Treffpunkt ausgemacht und dann entschieden wo wir hinfahren.
da wir ja so vom Wetter abhängig sind.


----------



## MeFoMan (7. Oktober 2002)

@all
und speziell die, die aus der Zielregion kommen  :k 

Hi Leute,

die Idee mit dem Treffen auf einer Autobahn-Raste finde ich prinzipiell recht gut.

ABER:
 #u  #u  #u  #u  #u  #u  #u  #u  #u 
Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht,
wie die Leute, die eine lange Anreise haben, das mit der Übernachtung machen könnten. Wir müssen noch Zimmer buchen und auf blauen Dunst zu fahren, da habe ich schon böse Überraschungen erlebt...

C U

MeFoMan #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Oktober 2002)

@ MeFoMan

Im Prinzip muss jeder selber wissen was er macht.
Wenn jemand über Nacht bleibt oder sogar schon da ist, ist die Wahl der er auf Fehmarn übernachtet nicht verkehrt, denn innerhalb einer halben Stunden ist er in Dazendorf, Dahmeshöved oder auf der Autobahnraststätte bei Neustadt !  
Also sehe ich da kein Problem, sich morgens auf der Raststätte zu eine bestimmten Zeit sich zu treffen  ;+ 

Viele waren sich für dieses Treffen einig, mal woanders hinzugehen, es muss nicht immer die Insel sein.
Und da wir das Wetter abwarten müssen, entscheidet sich das erst 1 oder 2 Tage vorher welchen Strand wir belagern werden und der Grill in Wallung kommen wird.  :m 

Aber es wird garantiert in der beschriebenen Ecke sein.
 #h


----------



## Mirco (7. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,

wär es nicht sinnvoll untereinander die Handynummern auszutauschen (per PM natürlich !!!)

Dann kann am 02.11.2002 eigentlich mit dem Treffen nix schief gehen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Oktober 2002)

@ Mirco

Machen wir doch immer.  :g 
Meist ein paar Tage vorher.  #h


----------



## MeFoMan (8. Oktober 2002)

@marioschreiber

So, alles geklärt. Das &quot;evtl.&quot; hinter meinem Pseudonym in deiner Liste kannst du rausnehmen. ICH BIN GAAAAANZ SICHER DABEI!

Ich kann nur noch nicht sagen, von wann bis wann ich oben bin. Entweder vom 01. auf den 02. November oder aber vom 02. auf den 03. November.

C U

MeFoMan


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Oktober 2002)

Hallo MeFoMan!
Freue mich ,daß wir demnächst gemeinsam wieder in See stechen :z 
Hoffentlich macht uns der Mann am Ventilator keinen Strich 
durch die Rechnung :e 
Gruß
Udo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Oktober 2002)

Wehe da macht einer zu viel Wind an dem Tag   
Dem lassen wir die Luft aus dem Schlauch, so das ihm die Puste ausgeht.   

Allerdings müssen wir den Grill irgendwie anbekommen ;+ 
Also 5 Mann, 3 Ecken und dann lospusten  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2002)

@ MeFoMan : schon geschehen !  

Wind ? 
Egal !
Wenn ich mal den Schweden von Mike´s HP zitiren darf :


> Wenn hier ein mittlerer bis schwerer Sturm tobt, dann gehen wir hier in Schweden richtig los auf kapitale Fische.Bei ruhigem Wetter fangen wir viele Fische, aber bei Sturm die Einzelgänger bis zu 10 Kg !!!


  :z  :z  :z 

(Ich fische vom Ufer   )

Ne ne, ich wünsche euch schon das ihr mit euren BB´s raus könnt.


----------



## havkat (8. Oktober 2002)

&quot;Die Schnur muß wie eine Wäscheleine zwischen den Wellenkämmen hängen...&quot;  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2002)

Und die BB´s Surfen in der Welle wie auf Hawaii !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Oktober 2002)

Mann Leute !!! :g 
Ihr macht mir Angst und Bange. Ich glaub ich kauf mir noch nen Periskop für mein BB ? :q   
Und dann spiel ich Käpt´n Nemo  :k


----------



## MeFoMan (9. Oktober 2002)

@Mike

&quot;Nemo&quot;? Wohl eher der Chef von der &quot;Yellow Submarine&quot; - oder??? :q   

@all
Wer sein BB kennt, weiß was ich meine  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Oktober 2002)

@ MeFoMan

*Stimmt !*  :q 
Waren ja auch meine Zeiten, so mit Beatles, Weiber, Wein, Bier, viel rummach..  :l  ohh man ging das ab damals!!!
Emanzipation ??? Was war das ??? ;+   
 :m  :q


----------



## MeFoMan (9. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute, #h 

beim ltz. Mal habe ich mich durchgefressen... 
Am 02. November bringe ich &acute;ne Ladung Würstchen mit.

Wenn wir dann alle kräftig pusten damit Grill-Master Mike
den Grill anbekommt, sind wir dem Beach BBQ schon ein Stück näher :q 

C U

MeFoMan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Oktober 2002)

@ All
Ich glaube eher Mikefish spielt am 2 November den *Gelben Schwan. *  Zu übersehn ist er ja nicht! Garantiert auf 10km Entfernung sichtbar bei Nebel!!! :m 

@ Mikefish
hättest dein gelbes Gummiboot nicht aus dem Avatar rausnehmen brauchen. Wir wissen doch alle das Du auf extreme Farben stehst!


Kann leider am 2. November nicht. Die meisten sehe ich ja am 20.Oktober! Wenn uns das Wetter nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht! ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Oktober 2002)

Ach ja, Christian.  
Wieder das Thema mit der Farbe.

Erzähl mir glaubwürdig und plausibel warum ich mit meinem BB in Tarnfarben aufs Meer schippern soll  
Wenn Du das hinbekommst, pinsel ich vielleicht mein BB um.

Wie wäre es dann mit der Farbe Himmelblau oder Türkis ??
Am besten wäre doch eigentlich transparent.  :q  :q  
Na mal sehen was dann die Bootsangler alle sagen, mit ihren Weißen, Roten und/oder Hellblauen Bootsrümpfen?  ;+  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Oktober 2002)

> Zu übersehn ist er ja nicht! Garantiert auf 10km Entfernung sichtbar bei Nebel!!!


Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Oktober 2002)

@ Mikefish
Laß dein BB mal gelb/schwarz. Ist schon in Ordnung! So weiß ich wenigstens , wer sich von hinten nähert auf Anhieb und muß nicht erst mein Fernglas zücken! :q Den Fischen ist das egal! Farben fangen nur Angler und keine Fische! :m Würden nur die Farben im Angelgeschäft hängen, die Fische fangen wurden, dann gebe es nur drei Farbmuster! Blank, Hell und Dunkel! Nur würden die nicht gekauft werden! Die Farben sind nur für uns Angler gedacht! Im Führerhaus eines Frachters sieht man Dich auch nicht früher als unser eins! Nämlich garnicht! Also nie zuweit raus!


----------



## MeFoMan (15. Oktober 2002)

@all

So, habe soeben die Übernachtung vom 01. auf den 02. November klar gemacht (auf Fehmarn). Wenn das Wetter o.k. ist, werde ich noch kurzfristig den Sonntag &acute;dranhängen.

Habt ihr schon eine Idee, wann wir uns am Samstag treffen (Uhrzeit)? Ich will schließlich noch das Frühstück meiner Herbergsdame ausnutzen #w  :q 

Was anderes:
Ich habe in diesem Jahr noch nicht mit Watties vom BB gefischt. Kennt einer von euch eine Quelle, wo ich am Freitag (Feiertag) welche kaufen kann. Könnte es sein, dass ich in Heiligenhafen am Hafen welche bekomme?  ;+  Wer hat Tipps?

C U
 #h 
MeFoMan


----------



## mot67 (15. Oktober 2002)

ich denke wenn, dann in heiligenhafen, aber nicht bei baltic, 
sondern in dem anderen angelladen, weiss leider grad den namen 
nicht, ist aber auch nur über die strasse. die haben eigentlich
immer auf wenn die kutter fahren, musst aber zeitig morgens da 
sein. vielleicht hat baltic in burgstaken auch auf, die ham 
würmer, sonst musst du deine herberge vielleicht nächstes mal 
mit würmern buchen


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Oktober 2002)

@ MeFoMan

Wieso ist Freitag ein Feiertag ??

Grill- und Angelplatz für den 02.11. könnte meiner Meinung nach mal Dazendorf sein.  :m 
Und das am großen Parkplatz.  #h 

*Was meint Ihr dazu ?* 

Aber erstmal abwarten, was für ein Wetter und Wind an dem Tag kommen wird.  :g 
Ist ja noch einwenig hin.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Oktober 2002)

&quot;Allerheiligen&quot;
den kennen wir hier nicht !!!
Also : Geschäfte offen, Würmer frisch.

@ Mike : Dazendorf ? find ich gut !!!
Für euch BB-Angler gut, und für mich vom Ufer noch besser   !!!


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2002)

Dazendorf war ich noch nie :z , bin für alles offen hauptsache Spass ist dabei
und wenn mann nebenbei noch solche Fische fängt :l


----------



## Babydorsch (15. Oktober 2002)

Wann wollt ihr euch denn am 1. Treffen? Morgens oder Abends? Bin an diesem Wochende in Heiligenhafen, aber wollte morgens aufen Kutter.Würde euch nehmlich gerne mal kennenlernen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Oktober 2002)

@ Babydorsch

Am *02.11. *   wird &quot;getroffen&quot;.
Und dann morgens so ab 08:30.
Und wenn es dann Dazendorf sein soll, wird sich gleich dort getroffen.  #h 

Ist das noch in Reichweite für Nordlicht sein Boot ?  

Meinen Grill und Grillkohle habe ich mit und dann werden wir mal sehen, watt datt alles so jebbt?  :m


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2002)

wenn da wetter mitspielt ist die entfenung voll im grünem bereich, aaaaber iss da in der nähe ne slipanlage oder so ??


----------



## MeFoMan (16. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

und ich dachte wir hier in NRW würden um 
die meisten Feiertage beschissen werden  :m 

Dazendorf war ich auch noch nie. Bin gespannt...

C U
 #h 
MeFoMan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Oktober 2002)

@Nordlicht
Slipanlage müßte in Johannestal(Neben Putlos) sein  und in Heiligenhafen! Erkundige mich mal! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2002)

@ Nordlicht

Man kann in Dazendorf über den Kies slippen.
Nur muss man die letzten 10 überm Kies, den Trailer mit ein paar Leuten reinschieben.
Mit mehreren Leuten geht das ratzfatz, habe ich ja gesehen beim BB-Cup. Die Sicherungsboote wurden auch so geslippt.

Fahr doch mal solo hin und schau es Dir an.  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Oktober 2002)

Also genug Leute zum schieben sind doch da !!!

Komme Gerade von Dazendorf (5-11 Uhr).
Nicht ein Schwanz wollte beissen :c !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2002)

@ Mario

Wo warst Du? Großer oder kleiner Parkplatz?
Nur in der Bucht gefischt oder an den Riffs?


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2002)

ja, ich denke wenn der wetterbericht grünes licht für vollgas gibt werde ich mir die sache da mal ansehen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Oktober 2002)

Dazendorf war ich auch noch nicht!
Gib es eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung für den großen Parkplatz.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Oktober 2002)

@ All :

Ich habe eine Karte &quot;angehängt&quot;, folgt von der E47 nur den roten Punkten bis zum Parkplatz.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2002)

*Spitze*    Mario. #6


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Oktober 2002)

Danke mario für die spontane Info :m  :m  :m 
Gruß
Udo


----------



## havkat (16. Oktober 2002)

Also Dazendorf, 02.11., 08.30Uhr.

Wenn mir nicht wieder ein Muskel reisst, die Hölle zufriert, o. ä. bünn ick doar.


----------



## Babydorsch (16. Oktober 2002)

Wie lange seit ihr denn Samstags da?Ich könnte nämlich erst am Nachmittag zu euch stoßen,da ich wie gesagt erst noch aufen Kutter bin.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Oktober 2002)

@ Babydorsch

Eigentlich ist bei dunkelwerden Feierabend.   
Aber wer will kann auch länger machen, das ist dann jedem sein Ding. (Taschenlampe nicht vergessen und die Rundumleuchte auf´m Kopf positionieren !!)  :m   #h  :q


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2002)

@Mario Spitzenmäßige Info , Danke dir:m
@havkat cool das du auch dabei beist :g 

@all 
Ich denk mal wenn das Wetter mitspielt fangen wir diesmal sogar Fische  :q 
Wird schon goil werden :z 
werd zur sicherheit nochmal bischen Gerstensaft einpacken


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
Fische zu fangen wäre natürlich nicht schlecht. Wie es bei mir zur Zeit mit der Watthose aussieht könnte ich am 02.11. Grillmeisterposten übernehmen. :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson

*JAAA !* 
Kannst Du gerne mal machen.  :m 
Ich habe Grill, -Kohle und Anzünder mit.
Der Rest geht dann von alleine ab, sollst mal sehen wenn die Jungs da ihr Fleisch draufpacken.  :q  :q 
 #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2002)

Habe eine kleine Seekarte mal hier eingebracht. Für die BB angler , die mit GPS angeln! :m


----------



## Hamsterson (17. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
@Mike
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, die werden ab 12°C Wassertetemperatur besonders hungrig. Das macht mir Angst. :q 

@BBA
 :q  :z  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Oktober 2002)

Hamster vom Grill !!!  (lecker)


----------



## Mirco (17. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute   #h 

das find ich wirklich super toll hier im AB, jeder von Euch (uns) bringt sich mit seinem Teil ein.  :q 

Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf Euch  (wenigsten einen Teil davon) endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen  :z  :z  :z 

Beim Treffen sieht man dann bestimmt, daß das GANZE immer mehr als die Summe seiner Teile ist  :q  :q  :q 

Bleibt denn jemand von Sa. auf So. vor Ort ?

Wenn ja, wo denn? 

Hardcore im Zelt oder Auto, oder hat da jemand einen guten Tipp für meinen Kumpel Holger & mich für ne Pension, wo das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt ???

Eigentlich hab ich kein Bock noch am Sa. Abend nach Bremerhaven zu kutschieren. Obwohl es am Sonntag Abend dann von BHV zurück nach Erfurt geht  :c  :c  :c 

Also bis zum 02.11.02


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Oktober 2002)

@ Mirco

Also ich düse den Abend wieder nach Hause (Hannover).
Denn ich schätze mal das an dem Abend das Fischen so gegen 18:30 / 19:00 vorbei ist. Mit BB auf alle Fälle sogar!

Und das ist doch keine Zeit wo man schon in die Heija geht, so fahre ich also die 2,5 Stunden rasch nach Hause und kann prima in meinem eingenem Bett bubu machen.   

Übernachtungen gibt es vor Ort reichlich, z.B. in Heiligenhafen. Such doch mal im Internet nach Gasthöfen oder Pensionen in Heiligenhafen oder Umgebung und Du wirst reichlich finden.  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Oktober 2002)

Also ich düse den Abend wieder nach Hause (Großenberode). 
Denn ich schätze mal das an dem Abend das Fischen so gegen 18:30 / 19:00 vorbei ist. 

Und das ist doch keine Zeit wo man schon in die Heija geht, so fahre ich also die 15 Minuten  rasch nach Hause und kann prima in meinem eingenem Bett bubu machen. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Oktober 2002)

Versuchs mal hier


----------



## Hamsterson (17. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
Um 18:30-19:00 ist es Schluß für Nichthamster. :q Die, noch nicht gefressten, Hamster fangen um die Zeit erst an zu angeln.
Ich war heute in Kieler Förde mit der Fliege. 2 Babydorsche und 2 kg Kraut.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Oktober 2002)

Hey Mario,
so groß ist Großenbrode doch schon ?
Sind ja bald mehr Ferienhäuser als Einwohner ?  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Salmonelle (18. Oktober 2002)

Bin immer noch dabei, melde mich jetzt aber erstmal bis zum 15.11. ab (PC- und internettechnische Gründe)(kann ab gleich nix mehr posten und nur noch lesen :c  )

@Mike
werd Dir gleich noch ne PN bzgl Händinummer zukommen lassen

Bis denne Salmonelle


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2002)

Ich werd auch am Abend wieder nach Hause fahren, dafür aber in aller Frühe da sein


----------



## Udo Mundt (19. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace
Da der BB-Cup wegen schlechtem Wetter abgesagt wurde,
wird Deine Jungfernfahrt hoffentlich am 2.11.
stattfinden.
Gibt es auch einen richtigen Stapellauf  
Freumichdrauf
Udo


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2002)

@Udo
:m


----------



## MeFoMan (21. Oktober 2002)

Moin-Moin!

Ich bringe am 02. November noch einen Freund mit.
Seine BB-Erfahrungen beschränken sich derzeit auf
das Zanderfischen in NL, das aber sehr erfolgreich... :z 

Wir werden vom 01. - 03. Nov. auf Fehmarn übernachten. #u 

Also, noch einer mehr...

C U #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h 

MeFoMan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Oktober 2002)

@ MeFoMan

Wunderbar.  :m 
Je mehr Leute da sind und mir den Grill beim Sturm festhalten, umso eher bekommt auch jeder ne Bratwurst ab!
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Oktober 2002)

Komme gerade von Dazendorf !
Eine Mefo vor der Rutenspitze &quot;ausgestiegen&quot; :c !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Oktober 2002)

Schade Mario.

ähm... wann trifft der mal in Deiner Signatur ??
Oder wann lässt er die Schnur mal landen ?  :q


----------



## Ace (21. Oktober 2002)

@Mario...schade :c 
Ich bin morgen wies aussieht wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag oben, muß eigentlich zum Lehrgang nach Bad Oldeslohe aber ich pack die Angelsachen natürlich ein und wenn das Wetter passt fahre ich einfach durch und habe dann eben den Lehrgang total vergessen  (hab sowieso Urlaub da kann das schonmal vorkommen :q ) - sonst komm ich nähmlich das ganze Jahr nicht mehr zum Angeln.

achso guck mal hier ich hab einen der lässt sogar mal die Schnur aufs wasser fallen und fängt :q


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Oktober 2002)

cool Ace !!!
Hast Du auch ´ne URL zu dem Bild ?
Wenn ja, darf ich den verwenden ?


----------



## Ace (21. Oktober 2002)

den hab ich mal auf irgendeiner Free-gifsite runtergeladen, hab ihn aber nicht mehr wiedergefunden sonst hätt ich dir gleich die Url gesendet  

mußt du dir irgendwo hochladen...meinetwegen kannst du damit machen was du willst.:m

hab mich grad morgen für Dazendorf entschieden, vielleicht sieht mann sich ja 
die Windbedingungen sehen jedenfalls günstig aus :z


----------



## Broesel (22. Oktober 2002)

tja, und uns ACE hat den Lehrgang wohl irgendwie vergessen.:q  Dafür er hat immerhin seine Jungfernfahrt mit seinem Belly-Boot hinter sich. 
Ich traf ihn heute morgen in Dazendorf, wo er sich erstmal von seinem Tripp erholte. Dabei war spiegelglattes Wasser...

Anschließend versuchte er es dann mit der normalen Spinnrute. Was draus geworden ist?...Keine Ahnung, denn er kam und ich ging. Ich war immerhin seit 06.00 Uhr im Wasser und dunkel war es... 

Dafür konnte ich 2 schöne Küstendorsche überlisten. Eine Mefo ist mir mal wieder bis ans Ufer gefolgt...und sah wieder meinen Adoniskörper...  :q   

Also Hoffnung auf Fisch am 02.11. ist vorhanden.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Oktober 2002)

Schöne Dorsche Broesel. Können sich sehen lassen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Oktober 2002)

Ace hat mir gerade per SMS rübergefunkt das er 2 MeFo´s gefangen hat !  
Wie groß und was weiter, stand nicht mit bei.
Na ich meine das ist doch *Super*  für einen BB-Neuling  :m


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2002)

@Mike
Hab die SMS von Ace auch bekommen. Ja also für ne Jungfernfahrt echt ein gutes Ergebnis. So Ace...erzähl mal!!


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich will Ace nicht vorgreifen, nur soviel : Ich war von ca.15 -19.30 Uhr auch da und hatte nix. :c


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2002)

@Broesel
Schöne Pomuchels! #6


> Eine Mefo ist mir mal wieder bis ans Ufer gefolgt...und sah wieder meinen Adoniskörper...


Mensch nu geh doch mal zum Friseur! :q

Ich glaube der Ace grinst immer noch im Kreis und verdreht die Augen.
Da is schlecht mit Tippen. :q


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2002)

so Tschuldigung das ich mich erst so spät melde aber ich war um 6:00 aus´m Haus und um 21:00 wieder da...
hab eben erstmal die Sachen verstaut Abendbrot gegessen, Fisch sauber gemacht u.s.w.

aber von vorn

Als ich gegen 7:30 in Dazendorf ankam stand schon ein Auto da, ´n weinroter Mazda kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor   
In ca.800m Entfernung war eine schemenhafte Figur zu erkennen...da wollte ich aber noch nicht hin weil ich hier das erste mal an dem Strand war und erstmal das ruhige Wasser nutzen wollte, um mein Belly zu taufen...
gesagt getan alles fertig gepackt und die Steilküste in Voller Montour runtergekraxelt...schon lag ich das erste mal auf der Nase :q kommt davon wenn man zu Faul ist ein paar Meter zu laufen.  
dann kam das erste Problem wie steig ich am besten ein ??? erst die Flossen oder erstmal ins wasser und dann reinsetzen und dann die Flossen...ist alles garnicht so einfach aber irgendwie hab ich es dann geschafft.
erstmal ohne Rute, kaum saß ich und hatte mich komplett verschnürrt war ich schon ca 30m vom strand weggetrieben wow geht das schnell, ich versuchte erstmal wieder zurückzukommen was ganz und garnicht so einfach war wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, ich hab ein bischen rumgepaddelt und dann meine Angel geholt, aber richtig geangelt habe ich nicht, ich war vielmehr damit beschäftigt mich umzusehen und meine leicht spastisch wirkenden Bewegungen zu koordinieren(hattet ihr auch solche Probleme anfangs beim Richtungswechsel???)
Irgendwann ging es dann so halbwegs aber ich beschloss trotzdem erstmal zurück zum Strand zu fahren, als ich völlig kaputt ankam, hatte ich einen gehörigen Dämpfer bekommen(Üben alter üben :q )
Oben am Auto kam mir Broesel entgegen mit zwei richtig schönen Dorschen, ich beschloss auch erstmal bis zum Mittag Spinnfischen zu gehen, nach einem Kurzen aber netten Plausch unter Anglern gingen bzw.fuhren wir unseren Weg.
nach einem Ellenlangen Fußmarsch war ich an einer sehr schönen Stelle angekommen, Hier verbrachte ich die nächsten 2 Std.zu als Plötzlich ein Boot mit 2 Mann Besatzung aus dem Dichten Nebel auf mich zu kam, 2 Angler fingen regelmäßig Dorsche auf Blinker wie ich erkennen konnte, irgendwann wurde mir das zuviel also ging ich zurück um Mein Belly das zweite mal startklar zu machen(Wozu hab ich dat denn) :q 
Diesmal ging mir die Ganze Prozedur wesentlich schneller von der und ich stieg um zu Üben extra weit vorn ins wasser und paddelte den Ganzen Weg bis zu landspitze immer schön dicht am Ufer entlang, dann klappte es Plötzlich und ich konnte mich wieder auf´s Angeln konzentrieren, allerdings wollten die Fische bei mir nicht so richtig beissen, also brobierte ich ein bischen herum mal nen Jig,mal nen kleinen Pilker, n Wobbler und am Ende war ich dann wieder beim Blinker angelangt
gegen 14:00 Uhr ich befand mich so Ca. 200m vom Ufer entfernt warf ich den rotgelben 22g Falkfish Richtung Horizont lies ihn etwas absinken und plötzlich rapplete es in Meiner Angel, E N D L I C H ich hab einen Fisch dran, vom Belly Boot I C H ... Der Fisch war mächtig Lebhaft ich vermutete einen kleineren Dorsch...aber nein was kam zum Vorschein eine Meerforelle...mein erster Fisch vom BB...Cool :q leider war sie nur ca. 35cm lang also löste ich sie Vorsichtig vom Haken und enließ sie nach einem kurzen Blick in Ihr Element(Sie war nicht bunt!!!)
eine Zigarrettenpause weiter flog der Blinker wieder gen Horizont und wieder rappelte es beim Absinken und wieder war es eine Mefo wieder nicht bunt ich aber zu meinem Entsetzen mußte ich feststellen das der halbe Blinker im Maul der Forelle verschwunden war der Drilling saß Bombenfest von Innen  zwischen den Kiemen...was nun denn der Fisch war nicht gerade Groß Ich maß Ihn ,knapp 40cm aber wirklich mit ach und krach, also mußte ich ihn abschlagen und dann den Haken lösen(Das hätte er nie Überlebt) danach hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen denn normalerweise setze ich so einen Fisch zurück, aber was hätte ich tun sollen ;+ 
ein toter Fisch bringt dem Meer auch nix.
ich hab dann noch etwas weitergeangelt aber nix mehr gefangen also paddelte ich zurück zum Strand was diesmal viel Einfacher ging , Allerdings war es gut das keiner mein Landungsmanöver gesehen hat(mit Flossen im Wasser vorwärtz laufen is nich so gut :q )
Danach wollte ich das BB zurückbringen und war eigentlich im Begriff heimzufahren da kam mir Mario entgegen nach einem kurzen Plausch entschied ich mich für eine Kaffepause am Auto ging dann noch mit Ihm Spinnfischen, an die Stelle wo ich schon am Morgen war.
etwas Später kamen dan noch 2 Bekannte von Ihm dazu, es ergab sich ein Nettes gemeinsames Angeln bei dem Ich dann meine dritte Mefo fangen konnte auch etwa knapp 40cm und Silberblank aber diesmal konnte ich den Drilling besser lösen und sie schwimmt wieder.Einer von Marios Bekannten konnte noch einen kleinen Dorsch an die Fliege locken.
gegen 19:30 packten wir dann unsere Sachen und fuhren nach Hause.
@Mario, war nett können wir gern mal wieder machen:m

Es war wohl mein schönster Angeltag in diesem Jahr, das lag vor allem daran das ich den ganzen Tag geangelt hab :q 

*Bellybootfischen ist Geil* , trotz anfänglicher Schwierigkeiten aber schließlich fängt jeder mal an...
Gruß Ace

P.S.Bilder kommen auch noch aber nicht mehr heute...


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2002)

Fein Ace! #6


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2002)

Glückwunsch Ace!#6 Hast du gut gemacht *alles* ...!

Beim ersten Mal kommt sich glaub ich jeder etwas unbeholfen vor.....wie komm ich da jetzt rein? Wie steuer ich? Aber gemütlich ist es doch, oder? Je mehr Mißgeschicke dir geschehen desto weniger Fehler wirst du bei den nächsten Malen machen. Ich muss auch bei jedem BB-Angeln daran denken, dass man mit Schwimmflossen am besten immer rückwärts geht :q Jaja.....ich auch!!  Und wenn man im BB raucht immer darauf achten, dass nicht die Schnur in der Nähe der Glut ist....schäm.


----------



## Broesel (22. Oktober 2002)

@Ace,
wenn das man nicht ein gelungener Start ist... 
Ich wäre auch gerne noch länger geblieben, aber wenn die Regierung ruft...

Aber die Saison ist noch jung und am 02.11 wird die Sau erst richtig gerubbelt... :q 

Allerdings werde ich wohl auch wieder erst am frühen Nachmittag auftauchen. Mike mag mich nicht und plant immer wenn ich Nachtschicht habe  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2002)

:m 
Schöner Bericht, schöner Angeltag !!!


----------



## MeFoMan (23. Oktober 2002)

Wäre doch &quot;schön&quot;, wenn ihr nicht immer das böse Wort
&acute;Meerforelle&acute; nennen würdet. Sucht doch ein Pseudonym dafür!

Ich fang immer an zu heulen wenn ich das lese. ICH HATTE IN
DIESEM JAHR NOCH KKKKKKKEEEEEEEIIIIINNNNEEEEE :c 

           

Trotzdem: Glückwunsch zum gelungenen BB-Auftakt.

Gruß

MeFoMan :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace

*Na Sauber *  !! Und ein Petri Heil wünsche ich Dir gehabt zu haben.  :m 
Das macht doch Spass mit dem BB oder ? Wenn man erstmal den Dreh raus hat, geht das wie von selbst.
Soso... kaputt warst Du ? So ein junger Spund und so ein Leichtgewicht dazu ? Man was sollen wir Älteren denn sagen, die noch reichlich Übergewicht mit sich schleppen ?
Schau mich an.    :q 
Aber auch das geht mit dem BB.


----------



## Mirco (23. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace,
toller Bericht   :m 

Hat richtig spaß gemacht zu lesen !!!

Das mit den Problemen kenn ich auch zur Genüge, aber Übung macht den Meister.

Eigentlich braucht man 3 Beine und 4 Arme, aber ich glaub dann würd mich meine Frau verlassen  :q 

@ All,
freu mich schon tierisch auf EUCH    

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny (23. Oktober 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ace,

zur gelungenen Bellyboat Jungfernfahrt! :m  

Ich schätze, wir haben da was gemeinsam! Meine erste Ausfahrt im Bellyboat ´war im Juli. Der erste Fisch, eine Meerforelle. Hatte bei mir ebenso gerade mal 35 cm und schwimmt hoffentlich noch, nachdem ich mit einiger Müh und Not alle drei Drillingsspitzen herausoperieren mußte. 

Scheint ja wirklich so zu sein, dass die Kleinen wesentlich bedenkenloser als ihre Eltern zugreifen.
Werd auch mal versuchen beim nächsten Treffen vorbeizuschauen, kann aber leider noch nichts versprechen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen:m

So hier wie versprochen nochmal ein paar Bilder





Als ich morgends ankam war spiegelglatte See aber ziemlich starker Nebel





Hier hab ich dann ganz allein einen schönen Vormittag beim Watfischen verbracht, mit Kaffee und Frühstück gibts was schöneres  





Das ist die Mefo die ich aufgrund Ihrer starken Verletzungen leider mitnehmen musste, ist sonst nicht meine Art könnt ihr mir glauben





am späten Nachmittag dann wieder beim Watfischen...





Die Sonne kämpfte sich immer wieder durch die Wolken...das Wetter war vom feinsten





Mario in Action





es wird Zeit nach Haus zu fahren...naja nur noch ein paar Würfe


----------



## naune (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Ace _
> Vielen Dank für die Blumen:m
> 
> So hier wie versprochen nochmal ein paar Bilder
> ...


----------



## naune (23. Oktober 2002)

@ ACE
Petri!!
Mein erster Belly-Boadtag waren 3Ausfahrten a 2.5 STD. Nur 1 Hornhecht,und mein Angelfreund mußte mich am Ufer, nach der letzten Ausfahrt,aus dem BB heben. Die Brandung hat mich immer wieder umgeworfen.Ich hatte keine kraft mehr, alleine aufzustehen!! Aber schön ! Seit dem bin ich infiziert!!  
Viele Grüsse
NAUNE


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace
Herzlich Willkommen bei der BB-Suchtgemeinde! Irgendwo habe ich die Flasche Sekt überlesen. Belly Boat noch nicht mal getauft?!  Hollen wir beim nächsten Mal nach! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Oktober 2002)

Schöne Fotos Ace. #6
Da bekommt man wirklich Sehnsucht.  #h  :m


----------



## Maddin (23. Oktober 2002)

@Ace
Jo...schöne Fotos!!

@Mike
Wenn man immer nur 45min mit dem Belly unterwegs ist kann mach auch nicht kaputt sein


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Oktober 2002)

@ Maddin

..na warte ab, wenn Du in das Alter kommst wo man Blutdruckmedikamente oder ähnliches nehmen muss, die dann als Nebenwirkung auf die Blase gehen... dann werde ich unken!   :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Oktober 2002)

Hallo &quot;Küstenspinner und Flieger&quot;,

mal wieder was &quot;konstruktives&quot; zum Thema Treffen (stand zumindest oben drüber  :q  :q  :q )

Wie wäre es denn für alle Beteiligten sich in Großenbrode zu treffen ?

Dahme, Dazendorf und Fehmarn vor der Haustür und nicht die Quälerei für die aus Süden kommenden nach Burg rein.

Ich denke ist für &quot;Eintagsfliegen&quot; wie für Hausmieter optimal oder ???


Grüße Stephan


so und nun in gewohnter Manier

@ ACE : Sauber, so ein Einstand mit dem BB Hut ab

@ all Grüße

Stephan


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2002)

@Stephan
von mir aus gern
die Nächsten Tage ist sowieso ziemlich starker Westwind angesagt, und wenn es dann so bleibt wäre Dazendorf genau verkehrt(Leider :c , ist soooo schön da)

aber ich würd sagen abwarten und so 2-3 Tage vorher entscheiden, wenn mann die Situation etwas absehen kann.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2002)

OK. ich komme nach Großenbrode ! :q  :q  :q 





> Dahme, Dazendorf und Fehmarn vor der Haustür ...........


Ich glaub Stephan spricht von mir  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Oktober 2002)

kann ja leider am 2. November nicht.
Falls ihr starken Westwind habt, probiert es in Dahme. Garantiert Windstille! Ab 500m Entfernung könnt ihr dann allerdings Probleme mit der Strömung bekommen. Also schön den Anker mitnehmen. 

@ Mikefish
gibt mittlerweile solche Pinkelflaschen für Unterwegs! Oder soll ich beim nächsten Mal ne Pampas mitbringen! :g  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Oktober 2002)

@ BBangler

Endlich habe ich nen Sponsor gefunden für meine Pampers! :z 
 :g  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Oktober 2002)

@ All

Klar können wir uns auch erstmal in Großenbrode treffen und dann entscheiden wohin wir alle wollen.  :m 

Wo in Großenbrode ??  Ist gegen 8:30 - 9:00 OK von der Zeit ?


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2002)

@Stephan : Sag jetzt nichts falsches !


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Oktober 2002)

@ Mario
Also ich denke du kennst dich am besten aus vor deiner Haustür.

Was schlägst du vor ?

Parkplatz am alten Hotel ?


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Jarek (24. Oktober 2002)

hallo gemeinde,

also wenn es die uhrzeit und WO endlich feststeht komme ich gerne mit - es wird bestimmt super lustig :q .

ein trffen auf der raststätte finde ich OK ! (für nicht ortskundige) 

da ich noch nie an solchen treffen teilgenommen habe - was gilt mitzubringen? 
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sorgt der grillmeister freundlicher weise :l  für die hardware und grillkohle.

grüße
jarek


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2002)

Das Problem wird die Zeit werden, da ich in Großenbrode keinen Ort wüsste an dem man sich länger aufhalten kann #u .
Keiner wird Lust haben auf einem Parkplatz eine Stunde zu warten ob noch jemand kommt.
Desalb wäre es für die Leute die von Süden kommen evtl. besser sich bei &quot;Mc.Dreck&quot; in Neustadt oder auf dem Rastplatz der von Stephan vorgeschlagen wurde zu treffen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Oktober 2002)

@ All

Also Leute ich sach mal so:
Wenn wir 1-2 Tage vorher erstmal sehen wie das mit dem Wind wird, dann könnten wir doch noch immer sagen wo wir uns erstmal treffen. Günstig wäre wirklich die Autobahnraststätte . Wenn wir nicht auf die Insel zum fischen wollen und müssen, fällt der Treffpunkt McDoof in Burg schon mal weg.
Wenn es der Wind zulässt das wir nach Dazendorf können, was ja auch schon einige gerne möchten, können wir direkt durchfahren und uns in Dazendorf treffen.
Ich würde dann trotzdem auf der Autobahnraststätte eine gewisse Zeit warten, für die Leute aus dem Süden und dann gemeinsam nach Dazendorf fahren.
Sollten wir nach Dahmeshövd fahren wollen/müssen, sollten wir uns auch auf der Raststätte treffen. Fragt sich dann nur in welcher Fahrtrichtung ?  :q 

Grill und Grillkohle habe ich wie immer mit.
Essen und Trinken liegt bei jedem selbst. Es kann gegrillt werden solange die Kohle glüht.
Wenn wieder jemand diesen tollen Alu-Tisch mitbringt, wäre ich dankbar. Der war Klasse letztes mal!!

Ansonsten Leute.........lasst uns einen schönen Tag verleben an der Küste, denn auf dem Sofa haben wir das NICHT!  :m  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (24. Oktober 2002)

Genau Mike!
Nicht soviel über ungelegte Eier gaggern.
Erstmal bis Donnerstag abwarten wie sich das Wetter
entwickelt, soll ja am Wochenende mächtig stürmen.
Dann werden Nägel mit Köpfe gemacht.
Also abwarten und Tee trinken bis Donnerstag.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Oktober 2002)

@ All

Schönen Gruß von Salmonelle. Er war der Spender des tollen ALU-Tisches.  :m 
Er hat den Tisch natürlich schon im Auto platziert und wird ihn also gerne wieder mitbringen.
Danke Dir Horst.#6 

Leider kann er selber, z.Zeit nur im AB reinschauen aber nicht selber reinschreiben.
Darum soll ich von Ihm hier alle grüßen!!  #h  #h 

Das sind doch Angelkollegen...... herrlich sowas !! :m


----------



## Jarek (29. Oktober 2002)

hi,

habe noch mal über den angelplatz nachgedacht - dazendorf ist schon ok aber: richtig gute plätze dort sind die beiden spitzen - da zu angeln und zum parkplatz zum grillen und plaudern zu laufen - halte ich schon für ein wenig zu müsam.
und dazendorf ist zwar gute mefo stelle  - aber so viel glück werden wir nicht haben, daß jede was fängt.

da würde ich eine gute dorschstelle ehe für geeignet halten - staberhuk,oder dameshöved (ist doch auch für mefo´s sehr gut) - und mann kan dort direkt vom parkplatz ins wasser - es würde für das &quot;randprogramm&quot; und halbwegs sicheres fang aus meiner sicht besser passen.

durch das wetter sollten wir uns nicht abschrecken lassen - war am freitag in dazendorf - allerdigs BB nur im auto - habe 2 kleine mefo´s (die naturlich weiter wachsen) und 3 ebenso kleine dorsche

grüße
jarek


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2002)

Ein großer Teil der &quot;Gruppe&quot; wird ja wohl mit dem BB rausfahren wenn es der Wind zulässt, und ich persönlich habe kein Problem einige Meter zu laufen.

Dazendorf ist schon O.K., 
erste Wahl wenn der Wind auch will !!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2002)

Man wird doch wohl 1-2 Stunden für die Gemeinsamkeit übrig haben ? Sich dann an einem Platz zusammen finden ist doch nun nicht die Welt, soll ich da mit meinen BB, Grill und dem ganzen Gedöhns zu den Riff´s hinwandern ?
Nee echt nicht, man kann es nicht jedem recht machen, aber irgendwo ist Schluss!

Meistens haben wir, wenn wir mit den BB raus konnten, gesagt das um eine gewisse Uhrzeit Grillen angesagt ist und danach kann man doch weiter BB-Boaten. Nun wer dann nen Kilometer bis zum Grillplatz tippeln muss......Pech.  :g 

Also ich lege zwar Würstchen und Fleisch auf, aber &quot;Extra&quot;-Würstchen gibt das nicht (oder eben ohne mich)  :g 

Drückt die Daumen das es passt mit dem Wetter, ich würde auch gerne nach Dazendorf.  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Oktober 2002)

:m


----------



## Jarek (30. Oktober 2002)

ich beuge mich natürlich der meinung der mehrheit,
persönlich bin ich oft in dazendorf und hab kein problem mit laufen

jarek


----------



## havkat (30. Oktober 2002)

Jeder Gang hält schlank!
(Bloß bei mir wirkt´s nich  #t )


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Oktober 2002)

> Jeder Gang hält schlank!



Das gilt ab einem &quot;drei Gänge-Menü&quot; nicht mehr!!! :q


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2002)

Dazendorf wär schon spitzenmäßig, nich weit wech vom Parkplatz, schöner Strand zum BB-Fischen und Watfischen gleichermaßen also Daumendrücken das der Wind passt. obwohl es momentan nich gut aussieht soll am Samstag auf NO drehen :c naja sind ja noch n paar Tage...


----------



## MeFoMan (30. Oktober 2002)

@Mike
Also, morgen bin ich nochmal online, danach bin ich schon 
auf *Fehmarn*   :z 

Wie bereits geschrieben, werde ich ein paar
Grillwürstchen mitbringen. :m 

Wenn du einverstanden bist, würde ich dich am Freitag
zwecks Abstimmung des Treffpunktes nochmal via Handy
anrufen... 
Ist die Nummer, die ich habe (0173...950) noch aktuell?


@All
Wir werden schon am Freitag gegen 11:00 Uhr unsere
BB&acute;s wassern. Hat noch jemand &acute;nen aktuellen 
Fehmran-Tipp für uns?

Ansonsten

C U am 02. November

MeFoMan #h  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace

Woher weisst Du das jetzt schon ?  :g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Oktober 2002)

Markus, die ist aktuell !! :m 
Viel Spass Euch/Dir und lasst uns noch was drin !  #h  #h


----------



## MeFoMan (30. Oktober 2002)

@Mike
Wäre &acute;ne coole Situation. Sich zurückhalten müssen, damit 
die anderen auch noch was zu fangen haben. Bei meinen
diesjährigen Fang&quot;erfolgen&quot; würde ich es mir wünschen.

Meine Familie ruft... 
Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend. 


C U
Markus

PS: Ich brauche noch &acute;ne MeFo für mein Fangbuch 2002


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2002)

@Mike
alle möglichen Online Wettervorhersagen sagen dasselbe(Ich weiss selbst´das die nicht immer sehr genau sind), aber wenn es alle sagen???
wir wollen mal hoffen´das es nicht so ist


----------



## Maddin (30. Oktober 2002)

@Ace
Was sagen denn deine Wetterdienste? Meiner sagt momentan, dass der Wind am Samstag bis mittags aus SO kommen soll. Mittags sogar nur mit 2 Bft. Meiner Meinung nach Ideal für Dazendorf.#6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Oktober 2002)

*Genau !!* 
das wollte ich lesen/hören  :m 
Wind aus SO und nicht aus NO.
Wenn der Wind am Samstag aus Nord oder Nordost kommt, bleibe ich im Bett und penn mich aus.
Wo soll man denn bei so einem Wind vernünftig Angeln gehen?

...na wir werden es sehen.  :q


----------



## Maddin (30. Oktober 2002)

;+ kommt auch ein büschn auf die Windstärke drauf an. Wenn er mittags mit 2 Bft aus Nordost kommt kannst du da auch gut angeln......


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2002)

Na Maddin haste wieder bei Wetteronline gekuckt :q 
jetzt Zeigt er bei mir auch SO heut mittag waren es noch NO#c 
Schön wär´s wenn die Vorhersage stimmt besser gehts nimmer


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Oktober 2002)

@ Maddin

ja klar, kommt auf die Windstärke an.  :m 
 #h


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2002)

@all 
was haltet Ihr am Freitag abend um 20:00 nochmal von einem kurzen Chat, um alles noch fix zu beschnacken???


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Freunde,

leider bin ich in dieser Woche nicht zu dem gekommen, was ich mir vorgenommen hatte und daher muß ich leider für das Wochenende passen.

Es gibt eben noch andere Dinge als das Angeln, Leider !

Ich wünsche euch viele &quot;Silberbarren&quot; an der Leine und habt eine gute Zeit.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (31. Oktober 2002)

@Ace
Jo....wetteronline.....aber nur sieht die Welt da wieder ganz anders aus.....

O 5 den ganzen Tag ;+ 
Soll´n das? #t 

Besser is wohl wirklich, wenn wir morgen nochmal schnacken.


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Oktober 2002)

@Stephan : 99,9%  :q 

(schade !!!)


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2002)

Mist Wetter sieht bescheiden aus, der Wind nimmt bis Sonntag wieder heftig zu sieht aus als wenn wieder mal ein Sturm kommt, aber hoffen wir das es Samstag noch geht das blöder ist aber das es den Ganzen Tag regnen soll :r 
da wird Mike wohl ein paar prob´s haben den Grill anzukriegen - Daumen drücken Jungs

@Stephan - Schade aber wie du schon sagst es gibt machmal wichtigere Dinge als Angeln *wenn auch nur sehr wenige*  :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (31. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace
mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand.
Will endlich meinen ersten BB-Fisch fangen.
Mal abwarten bis morgen Abend und dann eine Entscheidung treffen
 #u


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. November 2002)

*Dazendorf ist angesagt !*    :m 
Der Wind soll aus OSO kommen und das morgens um 3-4 und im Verlauf des Tages bis 5-6 !
Na denn haben wir doch den Wind schräg von hinten und können sogar noch mit den BB´s was machen.  :z  :z 

Ich denke das ich als alter Grillmeister auch bei Regen meinen Grill zum Glühen bekomme. Ich stelle einfach meine alten Anglerschirm drüber und schon wird die Kohle lummern!

Ich werde zwischen 8:30 bis 9:30 auf der Raststätte &quot;Neustädter Bucht&quot; (Richtung Norden)warten und dann vielleicht mit einigen Leuten die sich dort auch treffen wollen, in Richtung Dazendorf starten.
Das heisst das ich gegen 10:00 auf dem Parkplatz(rechter) sein werde.
Nach dem großen &quot;Hallo&quot; werde ich dann auch bis gegen 12:30 fischen und gegen 13:00 ist dann allgemeines grillen angesagt. Danach ist wieder angeln ohne Ende, so wie jeder mag und lustig ist.
Das als kleine Info, für den Ablauf des Treffens.

Man Leute bringt Spass und gute Laune mit und wir werden einen tollen Tag an der Küste haben.... egal ob´s regnet.  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Ace (1. November 2002)

Super das Wetter sieht wieder freundlicher aus :z 
sogar die Regenwolken sind kleiner geworden :z 
*Dazendorf ist Goil !!!!!*  
es gibt sowieso nur eine Wetterseite der mann trauen kann(ich Denke ihr wisst welche ich meine) :q 
Ich mach mich nur immer so schnell verrückt, dürft ihr nicht so ernst nehmen #t  

Ich werde wies aussieht wohl schon gegen 7:00 in Dazendorf sein und hoffe noch ein paar Dorsche mit der Spinnrute zu erwischen. Wenn ich die Lange Fahrt schon mache nutze ich den ganzen Tag:m

@all see you in Dazendorf


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. November 2002)

Na dann wollen wir mal.
Hoffe das der Wind nicht ganz so heftig wird  
Nachdem ich vorab den Wetterbericht mir angeschaut habe,
hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß das Treffen statt findet.
Aber ihr habt mir Mut gemacht.
Bis morgen in Dazendorf :z  :z


----------



## havkat (1. November 2002)

Moin!
Werde auch versuchen, zur Dämmerung am/im Wasser zu sein um das Flachwasser zu &quot;säubern&quot;.

Sonst stolpert ihr noch über ´ne Dicke und kommt zu Schaden, wenn ihr in See stecht. :q

Also direkt Dazendorf (&quot;großer Parkplatz&quot rrrichtig?


----------



## Ace (1. November 2002)

jo Havkat großer Parkplatz
Aber über *die dicke*  stolpert keiner mehr, die hab ich nähmlich dann schon im Sack :q   

@udo


> nachdem ich vorab den wetterbericht mir angeschaut habe hätte ich nicht gedacht das das treffen stattfindet


wer hier wohl den Teufel an die Wand malt, wir wollen doch endlich unsere ersten BB-Dorsche fangen oder nicht   :q  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2002)

Moin Leute!
Ich wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen und schönen Angeltag. Und ich hoffe auch das Mike gut in Form ist und euch alle satt bekommt.  :q  Hoffentlich passt mir der Termin dann endlich beim nächsten mal das ich auch mal wieder dabei sein kann. Bis die Tage und...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. November 2002)

@ Jörg

Jau Danke ! Ich werde mir Mühe geben. :m 
Ich hoffe das Du auch mal wieder zu einem BB/MeFo-Treffen Zeit hast und Dir der Termin passt.


@ All

Also Dazendorf ist morgen unsere große Hoffnung.
Ich hoffe Salmonelle hat noch ein paar Fisch für uns drin gelassen?
Per SMS hat er mir mitgeteilt, das es heute gegen abend sehr ruhig geworden ist und er mit 2 untermaßigen MeFo´s beim Watfischen belohnt wurde.  :k 
Die Kinderforellen schwimmen wieder in der Ostsee!

Das macht mir doch Mut, auch wenn Regen angesagt ist, ist das lange nicht so schlimm wie Nordwind mit Windstärke 6-8 !

Also bis Morgen............  #h   #h   #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. November 2002)

@ Ace
Soooo sieht das aus :z  :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. November 2002)

Udo nun aber ab in die Heija, damit Du morgen Fit bist und die dicken Fische ausdrillen kannst !  :m   #h 

Bis Morgen....  :q


----------



## hecht24 (1. November 2002)

viel erfolg jungs und wenig regen und wind


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. November 2002)

MeFoMan (Markus) rief gerade bei mir an und sagte das sie in Katarienenhof &quot;gute&quot; Dorsche gefangen hätten.
Ein BB-Boatler hat in der Dämmerung 6 gute Dorsche gefangen!

Na wenn das nicht Mut macht für Morgen ?  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (1. November 2002)

Ich versuche zwischen 8 u. 9 Uhr da zu sein.

Shit, muß ja noch Fleisch kaufen


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. November 2002)

@ Albert

Vielen Dank!  :m 
Wann kommst Du mal wieder mit? Man kann immer so schön mit Dir Klönschnacken !   
Wäre schön wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst.  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. November 2002)

Werde ich sofort machen &quot;Papa-Mike&quot; #u  #u  #u


----------



## hecht24 (1. November 2002)

tja mike
wuerde gerne
muss leider morgen frueh malochen
 :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2002)

ERSTER !!! 

Bin zwar mit als letzter abgehauen, aber schon seit 18.45 Uhr zuhause  #h


----------



## Maddin (2. November 2002)

Moin.......bin auf Rat von Mike zu Hause geblieben....hätte es auch nicht bis mittags geschafft. Leute...macht mich neidisch...hab ich was verpaßt??


----------



## Hamsterson (2. November 2002)

Moin!
Und, Mario, erzähl was gutes.
Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft, nach Dazendorf zu kommen. Ich wäre ja auch keine Konkurenz, denn ich habe ímmer noch keine Hose. :c


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2002)

Also ICH hab nix !

Da ich den Anderen nicht vorgreifen will sach ich auch nix !


----------



## Hamsterson (2. November 2002)

Oh Mann! Wirklich nichts? Nicht einmal ein kleines Würstchen?
Ich war jetzt kurz an Kieler Förde , um meine neue (und auch erste) Shimano-Rolle zu testen. Nicht mal ein Babydorsch hat angebissen. :c


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2002)

Nur soviel, wir waren später noch auf Fehmarn (Wallnau).

Ach ja, und soviel zum Thema Brandung :


----------



## Broesel (2. November 2002)

tja ich bin auch wieder zurück. Ich habe auch nix, zumindest nix was nach Fisch muffelt... :c 
Ich kann sowieso nix sagen, da ich absoluter &quot;Spätkommer&quot; war...aber Mike wirds schon richten, was da war...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. November 2002)

Hi Leute,
das war doch wieder mal ein Treffen ! #6 
Spass hat es auf alle Fälle gemacht.
Nur hat uns der Wind wiedermal einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Mit 5-6 aus NO bis O !!    
Aber wie ich sehe ist in Wallnau auch nix gewesen...oder ?
Bei uns gab es einen schönen Küstendorsch und reichlich Bratwürstchen. :m 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




-




-




-




-




-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2002)

Schicke Bilder sind das. Gibs denn noch einen kleinen Bericht? Wieviel Leute wart ihr denn nun? Was habe ich verpasst? Jedenfalls waren die Würstchen scheinbar wieder legger.


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. November 2002)

So, auch wieder to Hus.
Einen Fisch konnte ich zwar nicht fangen , aber immerhin eine MeFo kurz drangehabt. 2 mal gesprungen und dann ab :c 
Zu Walnau kann ich nur sagen es wurde Fisch gefangen,
und zwar mehr MeFo wie Dorsch. Aber daß sollen die Fänger selber berichten.


----------



## Ace (2. November 2002)

bin auch wieder da
war mal wieder ein geiles treffen, wenn es auch (wie eigentlich immer) sehr wenig Fisch gab 
Ich glaub aber das liegt daran das wir uns immer festquasseln, aber das ist auch gut so :q 
Auf jeden Fall war wieder mal eine nette Truppe beisammen, und meinen persönlichen Angeltag hab ich auch noch gerettet indem ich später in Wallnau den Luftkampf gegen einen 43ér Grönländer für mich entschieden habe :q , aber sie schwimmt wieder ... den Rest sacht Mike schon :m 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder
aus Dazendorf

























*Nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Mike für das lecker Mittagsgrillpäuschen* #6:m





Leider der einzige *Dorsch* des Tages


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. November 2002)

Jau kleiner Bericht........

11 Leute kamen in Dazendorf zusammen. Trotz heftigem Wind haben es 5 BB-Boatler gewagt ins Wasser zugehen.
Es war nur mit Anker was zumachen, sonst wären die Jungs weggetrieben.
Wir haben dann frühzeitig gegrillt, weil der Strand schon abgesteckt wurde für Brandungsangler.
Die Grillrunde ist super verlaufen, sogar mit fast ner Kiste voll Freibier !!  Danke an den Spender.  :m 

Nach dem Grillen sind nochmal 3 Leute mit den BB´s in die Wellen, bei dieser Runde wurde dann ein Dorsch erbeutet.
Ich persönlich habe mir die Wellen nicht angetan, ich bin eh bei Nord-oder Ostwind reichlich bedient.   
Danach löste sich das Treffen auf, wobei einige noch auf die Insel fuhren um irgendwo dort noch in die Dämmerung rein zufischen. Wie man ja sieht, von Mario die Fotos, war da auch noch kräftig was los.

Rundum wieder ein schöner Tag mit Angelkollegen am Wasser!
Man hat Bekannte Gesichter gesehen und auch wiedermal Neue!

Freue mich auf ein nächstes Treffen.  #h


----------



## Ace (2. November 2002)

leider konnt ich kein Bild von der Mefo machen(Kamera lag im Auto) :c aber Udo war Augenzeuge  , wir waren grad im Klönschnack als sie biss  :q 
In Wallnau war es jedenfalls nochmal richtig schön, und Ententeich


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2002)

Brösel hat noch ein Bild von eine weiteren Mefo gem......... Ups, verraten !


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. November 2002)

Bestätige den Fang und die Zurücksetzung einer einer
MeFo von Ace in Wallnau.
Wollte auch erst direkt von Dazendorf nach Hause.
Habe mich dann in die ander Richtung entschieden.
Zwar keinen Fisch mehr gefangen, aber von Wallnau aus im BB bei Entendeich einen fantastischen Sonnenuntergang erlebt :m


----------



## Ace (2. November 2002)

> Bestätige den Fang und die Zurücksetzung einer Mefo von Ace in Wallnau


So jetzt ist es amtlich  :q  :q  :q 

Der Sonnenuntergang war herrlich :l


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2002)

Na das schein ja wie immer ein gelungenes Treffen und ein schöner Tag gewesen zu sein. Find ich toll.


----------



## Broesel (3. November 2002)

na dann, ein paar Bilders hab ich auch noch:













Ich find so ein Treffen immer wieder supi. Freu mich auf nächstes mal, ....wenn ich nicht gerade Nachtschicht habe (hatte) :c


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. November 2002)

@ Broesel
Ist es nicht schön :z  :z  :z


----------



## havkat (3. November 2002)

Moin!

Bin auch wieder da. War zwischendurch noch ´n büschn feiern.
Wurst war legger, Runde war logger, Wind war sche..e!
Noch mal vielen Dank an den besten Grillmaster westlich von Dazendorf und an den Bierspender.

See you next time!  :m


----------



## Mirco (4. November 2002)

Moin Leute,

ja leider schon wieder alles vorbei   :c 

Aber es war ein super WE an der Ostsee   

Holger und ich waren ja schon am Freitag angekommen. Nachdem das mit der Pension in Heiligenhafen geregelt war haben wir und am Hafen noch die Plautze vollgeschlagen und sind dann nach Dazendorf an die Steilküste. Wir haben den 2ten Parkplatz genommen, der 1te war von Brandungsanglern belagert. 

Zuerst waren wir ein wenig von den Schießübungen der Marine irritiert (darf man hier nun sein oder nicht sein ?). Aber dann haben wir die BB aufgepumpt und sind auf die glatte See  :q  :q  :q 

Haben so von 15.00 - 18:00 Uhr gefischt. So gegen 16:30 hab ich meine erste maßige 40er Mefo gefangen. Das war ein super Auftakt  :q 

Mit der Dämmerung haben wir dann noch einige schöne Dorsche (45 - 60 cm)gefangen. Die Lütten < 45 cm sind wieder zurück ins Wasser gekommen. War ein total schöner BB-Tag, trotz des Lochs in meiner Wathose  :c 

Ja und am Sa. haben wir uns dann ja alle getroffen. Leider hat uns ja der Wind zuerst einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Bei dem ganzen Kraut & Seegras hatte ich kein Bock vom Strand aus zu Fischen. Außerdem war ja auch quatschen angesagt.

Abends haben wir in Wallnau ja noch einen traumhaften Ententeich mit Sonnenuntergang genossen. Und trotz der vielen Brandungsangler war es noch eine gelungene BB-Tour.

Ja und dann hab ich doch glatt noch eine 42er Mefo gefangen. Nach kurzen Kontakt war sie wieder ab. Dann ein langer Spiunnstop und schnelle ein paar Meter eingeholt hab ich sie dann doch nochmal gehakt .

Obwohl meine Bremse sehr fein eingestellt war hat die Mefo mehr über als im Wasser gekämpft, kleiner Luftikus   

Das war ein super WE mit Euch  :z  :z  :z 

Freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen !!!

Danke nochmal an den Grillmeister. Mein BB hat mich trotz der 1, 2 ,3 ganz vielen Bratwürsten getragen  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2002)

@Mirco: Als Anhang eine Karte von Dazendorf.
        Die roten Kreuze entsprechen (ungefär) den beiden
        Parkplätzen. Die rosa Linien zeigen das
        Schießgebiet vom Truppenübungsplatz-Putlos.
        Du siehst, noch ´ne menge Platz :m


----------



## Mirco (5. November 2002)

@ mario,

na dann waren unsere Sorgen ja völlig überflüssig  :q 

Frag mich nur was die Warnschilder an Land sollen, wenn sie dort von Bootsfahrern nicht gelesen werden können ;+ 

Ich weiß schon warum ich nicht bei diesem Verein dabei war  #h


----------



## MeFoMan (5. November 2002)

@all
So ich bin jetzt auch wieder online.
Markus und ich sind noch am Sonntag von 9:00 bis 12:00 Uhr 
in Wallnau gewesen.

Wir durften dabei miterleben, wie ein übriggebliebener
Brandi mit einer 2,5 Mtr. Pilkrute und einem 60 Gramm Pilker
(den er mit Schallgeschwindigkeit durchs Wasser zog)
2 (ZWEI) 30er MeFo&acute;s rausgeharkt hat. Stolz wie Oskar hat
er die dann auch gleich abgeschlagen. Bei der Frage, was 
er den von Zurücksetzen hält sagte er, dass die Fische 
sooooooooooooo tief geschluckt hätten, da wäre es nicht
anders machbar gewesen. Pah! Bei dem Drilling und der 
Einholgeschwindigkeit, das halte ich für eine glatte Lüge.

Eine weitere größere Forelle (ca. 45 cm ?) wurde noch ein
Stück weiter gefangen. Die wurde auch in 
Schallgeschwindigkeit herangekurbelt und beherzt gestrandet.
Frei nach dem Motto: &quot;Wenn ich nicht sehe, ob sie gefärbt
ist kann ich daruf auch keine Rücksicht nehmen.&quot; :v 

Es war wirklich traurig!

Wir hatte an dem Tag keinen Fischkontakt.

Ein Erlebnis war noch die Rückfahrt:
- Reifenplatzer auf der Autobahrn
- 30 KM Stau auf der A1
- 5 KM Stau auf dem Stück zwischen der A30 und der A31.

Hat aber trotzdem wieder viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ostsee, wir kommen wieder!

C U

Markus & Markus


----------



## MeFoMan (5. November 2002)

An die, die beim Treffen dabei waren:

Moin,

habe mir bei einem von euch zwei Multirollen angesehen
(Mario, warst du das?). ;+ 
Weiß aber nicht mehr bei wem...

Rolle 1 war eine kleine Abu
Rolle 2 war eine kleine ?? 
(davon hattest du 2 Stück; eine regulär gekauft,
 eine via eBay)

Ich will mir selber auch so ein Ding zulegen.
Kannst du mir bitte die Typenbezeichnungen durchgeben?

Danke :z 

Gruß
MeFoMan Markus 

In diesem Jahr sollte ich evtl. besser &quot;Man&quot; als
Pseudonym nehmen (&quot;MeFo&quot; hatte ich dieses Jahr NICHT) #t


----------



## marioschreiber (5. November 2002)

@ MeFoMan: Das Jahr ist noch nicht um, Du hast noch Zeit Dir deinen Namen zu verdinen.
Und NEIN, ich war das nicht mit den &quot;Multis&quot;. Ich glaube es war &quot;Udo&quot;, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.
War das die andere Rolle ?





Genaues sieht du hier


----------



## Udo Mundt (5. November 2002)

@ MeFoMan
Wie Mario richtig getippt hat, mit den Multis, daß war ich.
Bei der Abu handelt es sich um eine 4601 C3
die andere war eine Shimano Citica CI 201, beides Linkshandmodelle. Zum Fischen vom BB ideal.
Zu den Spacken die die MeFos mit Pilkern aus dem Wasser
harken und auch noch Untermaßige abschlagen :v


----------



## marioschreiber (5. November 2002)

> Zu den Spacken die die MeFos mit Pilkern aus dem Wasser ...................



Hatte ich vergessen : :v


----------



## Ace (5. November 2002)

@Mirco, Holger, Markus & Markus
fein das ihr auch wieder heil to hus angekommen seid.
freu mich schon auf ein nächstes mal mit der Flotte in See zu stechen  
@Markus speziell
Ich wünsch dir das du dir dein wunschziel mit der silbernen dieses Jahr noch erfüllst:m

zu den &quot;Mefo-Pilkern&quot; kann ich auch nur soviel sagen :v


----------

